# Fins issues - Nodules that appear to be bloody



## FishBaby (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey fellow cichlid people. It's been a looooong time since I have been on this forum, but I need some help quick!

In my 100g, assorted mbuna tank, I have noticed a condition with several of the fish and I'm not sure what it is or how to treat.

My male perlmutt looks rough... his whole body has kinda of a cloudy look to it. And his mouth looks puffy and swollen and white. His head also appears to have some sort of strange texture to it, almost kinda yellow blotchy. He is eating and and active.

One of my female perlmutts has this area on her dorsal fin that appears to have greyed out and has reached the body, which in turn has turned a dark color of grey, almost black. She eats, but kinda hangs back.

My male colbalt has got this nodule (or cyst) on his dorsal fin and has a bloody appearance to it. He is running around eating normally and is active.

And I noticed that a couple of my mgungas has what appears to be the same type of situation developing... edges of the dorsal fin are black and getting knobby looking.

Any clues, too many issues to deal with at one time? I have treated with clout as per the treatment that is listed on this forum.

Hope you folks can help and thanks in advance.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like you are either dealing with fin rot, or possibly even Columnaris - maybe both.

I would bring out the big guns and treat with some broad spectrum antibiotics such as Maracyn and Maracyn II, or Kanamycin. These are meds used for Columnaris, but they also work for other infections...Since Columnaris is one of the worse diseases you can deal with in a tank, that would be the route I would take to cover all my bases.

How's your tank maintenance?

What are your water parameters?

Have you added new fish recently without quarantine?

Have you lost any fish recently? Why did you treat with the Clout?

Are the fish twitchy? Flashing?

Kim


----------



## FishBaby (Dec 18, 2003)

Maintenance is 40% every two weeks. 2 HOBs and 1 canister are running.

I clouted in an attempt to remedy my male perlmutt.

Water params are normal.

No new fish.

Have not lost any fish in that tank. Well, I will take that back. I did lose a female coblat, she just dissappeared one day. Not sure what she was lost to.

Yes, I have witnessed flashing.

Thanks for the replies, they are much appreciated!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd pick up the meds listed above and get started. Treat for a minimum of 7 days, preferably 10.

In severe cases, it can be necessary to treat with daily water changes and Melafix once the antibiotics are finished, just to aid them in healing the areas that were affected by the bacterial infection.

Kim


----------



## FishBaby (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks so much Kim. I'm starting treatment tonight. Just to be clear, I need to treat with Maracyn and Maracyn II simultaneously?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, use both. That gives you protection against secondary infections, and if it's Columnaris, you will need it. It ravages the fish's immune system terribly.

You will probably notice some clouding of the water in a few days. Do water changes as you see fit, just do them right before adding the daily dose of meds. (I know the directions don't mention it, but clean water isn't going to hurt anything, and it will keep the tank from clouding too bad until you finish the treatment.)

Kim


----------



## FishBaby (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks again Kim. I did purchase both products and treatment was started last night. Keeping watch for signs of improvement!


----------



## FishBaby (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Kim,

I just wanted to see if you had any other suggestions. After a 7 day treatment of both Maracyn and Maracyn II.... I see little to no improvement physically. The blue cobalt still has a cyst like node at the tip of his dorsal fin. Some striaded white streaks in is dorsal and tail fins. The mail Perlmutt still pretty much looks the same, white intermitten snowy scales, puffy mouth. Female perlmutt still has the spot on her dorsal fin and the greying flesh where the fin meets the body. The Mugungas seem to look somewhat improved, but I am still suspicious of the darkend tips of their dorsal fins.

They all exsist with my colony of Tropheus Moliro which appear to be extremely healthy. Demasoni also do not seem to be affected.

I would appreciate any other feedback you could offer at this time.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You have these mbuna in with Tropheus? I'm assuming they are all relatively young. You are going to really need to make some changes to your stocking...There are very few fish you can safely house with Tropheus, and mbuna aren't one of them.

Because of your stocking, you may have increased stress levels in this tank. High levels of stress will leave you dealing with one illness after another.

I would continue the antibiotics for a full 10 days. Did you remove the carbon from your filtration?

I'm not sure what the cysts are, they could be the pimple like growths these fish seem to develop from time to time, anchor worm, or it could be beginning signs of lymphocystis. I think it's more important to deal with your other problems first.

Are the fish twitchy? Flashing? Eating? Any change at all in their behaviour?

Kim


----------

